# Central heating in The Algarve



## Stephinnc (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello all, 
I am a U.S. citizen considering moving to The Algarve. I read that it is difficult to find a long term rental that offers central heating. And that it is expensive. Please let me know if you have information for such. 
Thank you.
Stephanie


----------

